

'Oral sex' definition prompts dictionary ban in US schools - MikeCapone
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2010/jan/25/oral-sex-dictionary-ban-us-schools

======
jacquesm
Just imagine, children might understand the words they are using.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seven_dirty_words>

I can see a 'redacted' version of the dictionaries for next year.

And endless deliberation over whether 'dick' should be removed completely or
whether only one of the meanings should be removed.

